# Epilog Laser



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

I researched buying either a cnc, carvewright, or epilog laser for quite a while, I read a ton of reviews on the carveright on Amazon and decided that the machine would most likely drive me crazy and give me limited results. I really wanted to do some graphic work for a site I am working on. I opted for the Epilog Laser, it is awesome. This is some of my first fruits.




















What do you think?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I love it Ken and I must admit I would love to have one of those.

I just watched a video with the glass engraving option... pretty amazing.

Which model did you get?

Mike


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

I got the mini 40 watt, bed size of 24x12
I have not opted for the rotary attachment yet


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's nice 
BUT " range from $7,995 to $45,000"

==========


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> That's nice
> BUT " range from $7,995 to $45,000"
> 
> ==========


Hi Bob, 

Those numbers blew me out of the water. I was hoping for a third of that, or less.

Ken,

Have you tried it with a photograph?
I'd really like to see the final result with a portrait.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Using the word " Laser " is like saying do it with dollars now days 

======


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

I am playing around with the photos, it really is an experiment with what type of wood or material you print on. I have found white board to do a very interesting job.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Ken,

If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to see the results of the photo "prints".

Mike


----------

